# Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will enjoy



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought you guys would enjoy these!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

:ROFL: :slapfloor: LOVE them!!!! LOVE the first one!! I say "What ever floats you boat" ALL the time! I sould start saying goat! Haha!! My friend would give me funny looks then! :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

and more. . .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

HAHA!!!!! LOVE them!!! Where do you find these!?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: LOVE them!!!! LOVE the first one!! I say "What ever floats you boat" ALL the time! I sould start saying goat! Haha!! My friend would give me funny looks then! :ROFL:


 :laugh: glad you like it. Just show them the picture and it should make since then :wink:

a lot of them I find on FB of things friends send me or they just email them to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

LOL! she thinks I weird for saying boat never mind goat! LOL!

cool! Love them!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Awesome LOL!
A friend posted the "floats your goat" one on my FB page the other day and it cracked me up!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

LOL! They're hilarious


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

I noticed the one picture was from Grumpy Goats. I love that game! Someone posted the "Whatever floats your goat" picture on my wall the other day! So cute!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Oh these are so funny. Thanks for posting


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Thanks guys. I am glad you enjoy them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Those are great..... :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Haha!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Cute!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Hahahaha :ROFL: that is too cute. The kitten on the rooster is to die for.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

:laugh: Too funny.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Glad you guys like them! I will have to put some more up later. The German Shepherd group on FB has a lot of nice pictures too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Can't wait!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Here are a few I found!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

OMG that pic of the goattree is awesome!!!!! Love it! (And the captions are perfect LOL! I'd be right up there with 'em!)


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Love these! The goat with braces is too funny!

:laugh:

More please :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

:slapfloor:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Okay, this one has been going around for a few days that I know of, and every time I see it I just can't help but :slapfloor:










A few more...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

Oh one more...LOL oldie but one that always makes me laugh!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Back by popular demand! ok no demand yet but you will e*

All of those are great!!! Love so many but that Scape Goat out me! :laugh:

Here is a video that's cool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ugFO71 ... r_embedded


----------

